# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  غروب الشمس

## حمادو

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء.
دي بعض من صور الغروب صورتها في الاجازة الاخيرة
اتمنى انها تعجبكم

----------


## Maruko

_ماشاء الله الغروب حلو قوي بصراحة عموما هنا او هناك

وتداخل الالوان الاحمر مع الاصفر مع البرتقالي

سبحان الله فعلا والله

لا بس انت مصور هايل يا حمادو 

خاف على نفسك من الحسد 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتى_

----------


## قلب مصر

جميلة قوي الصور يا حمادو
وزوايا التقاطك للصور بجد متميزة جدا
بشكرك حقيقي لأني من عشاق مشاهدة الغروب واستمتعت بالصور قوي  :M (32):

----------


## نانيس

صور جميلة بصراحة ، أحييك عليها أخي الكريم
ممكن سؤال .. ما يظهر في نهاية الصور دي جبال.. صح؟

----------


## bedo_ic

صور رائعة بجد
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> _ماشاء الله الغروب حلو قوي بصراحة عموما هنا او هناك
> 
> وتداخل الالوان الاحمر مع الاصفر مع البرتقالي
> 
> سبحان الله فعلا والله
> 
> لا بس انت مصور هايل يا حمادو 
> 
> خاف على نفسك من الحسد 
> ...


 ههههههههههههه
كده كده يا شيري؟؟؟ هيا فيها حسد من اولها كده؟
ههههههههههههه
بس سيبك انتى
ايه رأيك في الغروب؟ بصراحة الشروق والغروب بيعملوا لي حالى كده من الهدوء النفسي الرهيب
اقولك؟؟
يالا خدي تحياتي وامرك لله



الصورة دي كنت واخدها من حوالى 5 شهور تقريبا من الطيارة وانا جاي من مصر

----------


## حمادو

> جميلة قوي الصور يا حمادو
> وزوايا التقاطك للصور بجد متميزة جدا
> بشكرك حقيقي لأني من عشاق مشاهدة الغروب واستمتعت بالصور قوي


قلب مصر
 :M (11): 
وحشاني جدا والله يا اختى
حمد لله على السلامة اولا
ثانيا الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك وانك استمتعتي بيها
وفعلا انا كمان بحب جدا انى اتفرج على الشروق والغروب لانهم بيعطوني دفء غريب 

اشكرك على الورد الجميل دا
واتمنى انك ماتبعديش كتير كده عن المنتدى


من البلكونة في اجازة من الاجازات

----------


## حمادو

> صور جميلة بصراحة ، أحييك عليها أخي الكريم
> ممكن سؤال .. ما يظهر في نهاية الصور دي جبال.. صح؟


العزيزة نانيس صاحبة المواضيع الجادة دائما.
اشكرك على التحية الجميلة
وفعلا في نهاية الصور جبال..اسمها جبال مايوركا نسبة الى جزيرة مايوركا..
للعلم بالشئ الجزيرة دي كانت في يوم من الايام تدين بالاسلام وكانت لغة اهلها العربية.
وانا عملت عنها موضوع في المنتدى باسم جزيرة مايوركا ساحرة المتوسط وكتبت فيه بعض المعلومات عنها لانه للاسف الشديد لا يوجد معلومات عنها باللغة العربية ولا فيه حد يعرف اصلا الجزيرة دي فين بالرغم من انها كانت لفترة من الفترات مملكة مسلمة مستقلة بذاتها.

تقبلي تحياتي اختى العزيزة

----------


## حمادو

> صور رائعة بجد
> تحياتى


بيدوووووووو
تعرف اجمل حاجة فيك ايه؟
ان ردودك لا تزيد عن 4 او 5 كلمات
هههههههههههههههه

بخلاف الصورة الجميلة اللى موجودة في توقيعك
هو مين دا بأه؟؟؟؟

تقبل تحياتي اخى العزيز

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي العزيز...حمادو...
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...

كل الصور جميلة و مميزة....كل واحدة فيهم بتحكي عن نفسها..أو ده بيتهيألي لما بشوف غروب عموماً..إختلاط الألوان و الشفق بجد مش طبيعي...بيعمل رهبة و بيجبرك إنك تسكت..و تقول في سرك سبحان الله.....

أحلى واحدة عجبتني كانت الصورة اللي من الطيارة...تسلم ايدك بجد أخي الفاضل...

دايماً مميز...

تحياتي...

*

----------


## بنت بلاد

بسم الله مشاء الله غرووووووووووووب جميل

----------


## ابن البلد

فنان يا حمادو الحقيقة وبتفن كمان

الصور جامده جدا وحلوة اوي كمان 
تسلم أيدك

يا فنان ياكبير
 :f:  :f:  :f:  ::k::

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ العزيز حمادو 

نسيت اقولك حمد الله علي سلامتك في الموضوع الي فات ....
جيت هنا اقولها لك هنا ....
الف حمد الله علي السلامة اتمني ان تكون قضيت وقت ممتع وجميل ....
وبصراحة واضح من الصور الرائعة لمنظر الغروب ....
فنان ياحمادو بجد ماشاء الله عليك سلمت وسلمت يداك.....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ولا حرمنا من ابداعاتك الرائعة  .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Sanzio

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
جميييل اوي يا باشا .. روعه والله . تسـلم لنا ايدك .
على رأي الأعضاء وربي فنان . 
فى أمـان الله

----------


## Masrawya

ازيك يا حمادو 
الصور كلها  جميله ومنظر الغروب بيدى احساس من الهدوء رائع
تسلم ايدك
تحياتى.

----------


## red_dragon

صور  جامدة جدا زي ما عودتنا دايما اخى حمادو

فين صورة البطة يا عم الى كنت حاطتها ؟؟؟؟ انا من ساعة ما قولتلك انها عجبانى روحت انت شايلها لييه ؟؟؟  ::(: 
وفى انتظار المزيد منك  ::

----------


## حمادو

> *
> أخي العزيز...حمادو...
> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...
> 
> كل الصور جميلة و مميزة....كل واحدة فيهم بتحكي عن نفسها..أو ده بيتهيألي لما بشوف غروب عموماً..إختلاط الألوان و الشفق بجد مش طبيعي...بيعمل رهبة و بيجبرك إنك تسكت..و تقول في سرك سبحان الله.....
> 
> أحلى واحدة عجبتني كانت الصورة اللي من الطيارة...تسلم ايدك بجد أخي الفاضل...
> 
> دايماً مميز...
> ...


اهلا اهلا شعاع من نور
عندك حق والله ان شكل الغروب  بيخلى الواحد يسكت مايقدرش يتكلم الا انه يقول سبحان الله
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك..
اشكرك اختى العزيزة على المرور والتعليق
تقبلي تحياتي

 
المدينة اللى انا عايش فيها في الخريف, ماتقلقوش دا مش الصيف هههههههه

----------


## حمادو

> بسم الله مشاء الله غرووووووووووووب جميل


اشكرك بنت بلاد على المرور الاجمل.
والحمد لله ان منظر الغروب عجبك
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## حمادو

> فنان يا حمادو الحقيقة وبتفن كمان
> 
> الصور جامده جدا وحلوة اوي كمان 
> تسلم أيدك
> 
> يا فنان ياكبير


فنان وبافن كمان؟  :M (14): 
 :M (37):  :M (37): 

الله يخليك يا ابن البلد 
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك

بس ما قلتش ليا...ايه قصة الشكل دا؟  ::k:: 
بوسه دي ولا ايه بالظبط؟؟

----------


## حمادو

> *الأخ العزيز حمادو 
> 
> نسيت اقولك حمد الله علي سلامتك في الموضوع الي فات ....
> جيت هنا اقولها لك هنا ....
> الف حمد الله علي السلامة اتمني ان تكون قضيت وقت ممتع وجميل ....
> وبصراحة واضح من الصور الرائعة لمنظر الغروب ....
> فنان ياحمادو بجد ماشاء الله عليك سلمت وسلمت يداك.....
> أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ولا حرمنا من ابداعاتك الرائعة  .....
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ....
> ...


همسة المنتدى واختى العزيزة ليلة عشق
الله يسلمك, والحمد لله الاجازة كانت سعيدة وكانت بعيدة عن كل شئ يضايق والحمد لله شحنت طاقة كويسة 
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك بس صدقيني الطبيعة اجمل بكثير جدااااااا...كنت اخلص الغدا واجرى علطول على الشط واقعد اتابع الشمس وهي بتغرب لغاية ماتختفي ورا الجبال.

مرة تانية اشكرك ولا حرمنى الله من وجودك

----------


## حمادو

> بسم الله ما شاء الله 
> جميييل اوي يا باشا .. روعه والله . تسـلم لنا ايدك .
> على رأي الأعضاء وربي فنان . 
> فى أمـان الله


الاجمل هو وجودك يا ابوحميد
وصدقني انا سعيد جدا بوجودك في الموضوع
وكمان سعيد جدا ان فيه حد في المنتدى بيصور وبيشجعنا على التصوير زيك.

تقبل تحياتي اخى الفاضل والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك

----------


## حمادو

> ازيك يا حمادو 
> الصور كلها  جميله ومنظر الغروب بيدى احساس من الهدوء رائع
> تسلم ايدك
> تحياتى.


اهلا اهلا مصراوية
ازيك اخبارك ايه؟
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك وان شاء الله يبقي دا تحفيز بأه لباقي الاعضاء على رأي سانزيو اننا نبدأ ونصور الجمال اللى حوالينا.

اشكرك على مرورك اختى العزيزة

----------


## حمادو

> صور  جامدة جدا زي ما عودتنا دايما اخى حمادو
> 
> فين صورة البطة يا عم الى كنت حاطتها ؟؟؟؟ انا من ساعة ما قولتلك انها عجبانى روحت انت شايلها لييه ؟؟؟ 
> وفى انتظار المزيد منك


ههههههههههههههه
ادي يا عم صورة البطة اهي ولا تزعل
هههههههههههههه
بس دي مش بطة دي بجعة 
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك وفي انتظار المزيد والجميل منك دائما ويالا نعمل حملة تشجيع للاعضاء على التصوير 

تقبل تحياتي اخي الفاضل

----------


## العيادي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي  الكريم  حمادو   مشكور  اخوي  علي هذي الصور الجميله
وعلي  ذوقك  الرائع في  انتقاء  الصور  ولا املك الا  ان  اشكرك
و سبحان الله  خالق  الكون 

تقبل تحياتي ودمت  بالف  خير

خالد  العيادي*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 

حمد الله على السلامة حمادو ..... وان شـاء الله تكون قضيت وقت ممتع فى اسبانيا ... 
بصـراحة وانا بتمشي فى المنتدي انـهاردة لقيت الصور  بتاعت الرحلة وبصراحة عجبتني ..  والله اكتر من نص ساعه اتأمل فى الصور وفى عظمة الخالق .. انا اصلا بحب ابص فى السما كتير وخصوصاً فى الاوقات ديه .
تسـلم ايدك حمادو .
وتحياتي لـك .*

----------


## حمادو

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي  الكريم  حمادو   مشكور  اخوي  علي هذي الصور الجميله
> وعلي  ذوقك  الرائع في  انتقاء  الصور  ولا املك الا  ان  اشكرك
> و سبحان الله  خالق  الكون 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي ودمت  بالف  خير
> 
> خالد  العيادي*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ خالد العيادى..
الشكر لحضرتك على دخولك الموضوع وعلى الكلمات الرقيقة...وفعلا سبحان الله خالق الكون في جماله وابداعه.
اخبرا اتمنى لحضرتك ان شاء الله الاستمتاع بالمنتدى والافادة والاستفادة من كل جميل فيه.
تقبل تحياتي اخى الكريم

----------


## حمادو

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
> 
> حمد الله على السلامة حمادو ..... وان شـاء الله تكون قضيت وقت ممتع فى اسبانيا ... 
> بصـراحة وانا بتمشي فى المنتدي انـهاردة لقيت الصور  بتاعت الرحلة وبصراحة عجبتني ..  والله اكتر من نص ساعه اتأمل فى الصور وفى عظمة الخالق .. انا اصلا بحب ابص فى السما كتير وخصوصاً فى الاوقات ديه .
> تسـلم ايدك حمادو .
> وتحياتي لـك .*


رحاااااااااال
حمد لله على سلامتك انت والحمد لله انك رجعت تاني للمنتدى اخ عزيز علينا متواجد دايما بيننا...
ايه يا عم الغيبة الطويلة دي؟؟؟ ان شاء الله تشارك معانا في المنتدى تاني علطول وتسعدنا دايما بمشاركاتك الفعالة.
يا ريت يا رحال ما تغيبش كده كتير عننا وان شاء الله نشوف لك مواضيع ومشاركات رائعة كالعادة.
تقبل تحياتي اخى العزيز

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله يا حمادو 

الصور تحفة باعشق منظر الغروب جدا مع البحر بيعجبنى اوى بحس ان الشمس بتغوص جوه البحر والسما بتتلون بالوان حلوة اوووووى

ده افضل وقت عندى للتمشية على البحر تحفة بجد

ما شاء الله صورك حلوة جدااا وخاصة الصور اللى فيها المركب والناس اللى ماشية تحفة ما شاء الله

تسلم ايدك وتسلم مايوركا

----------


## زيزى على

حمادو 
تسلم ايديك الصور تجنن 
الغروب دايما بيدى امل جديد ليوم جديد
ياسلام لو الا اقيهم puzzle  انا لسه مخلصه واحده 5000 قطعه فى 3 اسابيع 
مستنه المزيد من الصور الجميله

----------


## حمادو

> ما شاء الله يا حمادو 
> 
> الصور تحفة باعشق منظر الغروب جدا مع البحر بيعجبنى اوى بحس ان الشمس بتغوص جوه البحر والسما بتتلون بالوان حلوة اوووووى
> 
> ده افضل وقت عندى للتمشية على البحر تحفة بجد
> 
> ما شاء الله صورك حلوة جدااا وخاصة الصور اللى فيها المركب والناس اللى ماشية تحفة ما شاء الله
> 
> تسلم ايدك وتسلم مايوركا


*باحقد عليكي يا دكتورة نسيبة علشان عايشة على البحر وبتستمتعي بشكله وجماله كل يوم.
وعلى فكرة صورة المركب دي انا كمان بحبها وبحس فيها رومانسية شوية.

اشكرك على الرد الجميل*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو 
> تسلم ايديك الصور تجنن 
> الغروب دايما بيدى امل جديد ليوم جديد
> ياسلام لو الا اقيهم puzzle  انا لسه مخلصه واحده 5000 قطعه فى 3 اسابيع 
> مستنه المزيد من الصور الجميله


العزيزة زيزي على.
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك. وبخصوص puzzle فيه في معرض الصور صور جميلة جدا جدا عن الغروب تقدري حضرتك انك تجمعيها puzzle...
انا كمان مدمن تجميع صور ولعب فيها.

اشكرك على دخولك الجميل وردك الرقيق...
يارب تسلمي لنا وتنورينا علطول في المنتدى.

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو حمادووووووووووووووووو

انت كل مره بتدهشني *(@_@)*

تسلم ايدك بجد... الصور فظيعه... *_^

مستنين المزيد *(@_@)*
تحياتي..

----------


## حمادو

> *(@_@)* واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو حمادووووووووووووووووو
> 
> انت كل مره بتدهشني *(@_@)*
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد... الصور فظيعه... *_^
> 
> مستنين المزيد *(@_@)*
> تحياتي..


*
اهلا اهلا اهلا ملك...
الله يخليكي يارب...وان شاء الله مش تندهشي
وعايزينك تدهشينا برسوماتك وصورتك الجميلة اللى بتعمليها 
واكيد هاتعجب الجميع ان شاء الله...

وعلشان خاطرك خرجت دلوقتي صورت الشمس وهى بتغرب علشان اديكي الصورة هدية
تحياتي ليكي اختى العزيزة*

----------


## زيزى على

العزيز حمادو
حلوه جدا صوره الغروب الجديده تسلم ايديك

----------


## حمادو

> العزيز حمادو
> حلوه جدا صوره الغروب الجديده تسلم ايديك


العزيزة زيزي على...
الحمد لله ان الصورة عجبتك....
ودى صورة صورتها امبارح وعملت عليها تعديل بسيط في الالوان ....
اتمنى انها تعجبك
أرق تحياتى

----------


## زيزى على

حمادو 
تسلم ايديك والتصوير رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع حتى بعد تعديل الالوان 
اشكرك
على فكره معرفتش اوصل لل puzzle  فى معرض الصور

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أحمد..
ما شاء الله.. الصور جميلة جداااااااااا.... تسلم ايدك بجد..
انا اصلا بعشق منظرين: شروق الشمس وغروبها.. وياااااا سلام بقى ولو الكلام ده على البحر او النيل.... بجد يبقى منظر تحفة .. بجد بقول ساعتها: سبحان الله العظيم.. 
تقبل مرورى وتحياتى .. :f:

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو 
> تسلم ايديك والتصوير رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع حتى بعد تعديل الالوان 
> اشكرك
> على فكره معرفتش اوصل لل puzzle  فى معرض الصور


*العزيزة استاذة زيزى
الحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك
وبخصوص الpuzzle فى المعرض
أظن أن ابن البلد عنده الحل المناسب لانه تم مؤخرا عمل موقع ألعاب خاص بالمنتدى
يمكن يكون نقل الpuzzle عليه
*
 :f:

----------


## حمادو

> أستاذ\ أحمد..
> ما شاء الله.. الصور جميلة جداااااااااا.... تسلم ايدك بجد..
> انا اصلا بعشق منظرين: شروق الشمس وغروبها.. وياااااا سلام بقى ولو الكلام ده على البحر او النيل.... بجد يبقى منظر تحفة .. بجد بقول ساعتها: سبحان الله العظيم.. 
> تقبل مرورى وتحياتى ..


سوما العزيزة
كل عام وانتى بخير أولا
فعلا سبحان الله العظيم الذى خلق فأبدع
وزي ما قلتى أن الغروب والشروق لهم سحر خاص جدا
وخصوصا لما بنسيب خيالنا يسرح بدون حدود

أشكرك على مرورك وردك
وأتمنى أن الصور تكون عجبتك
 :f:

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحان الله الذى خلق الليل والنهار
صور جميله
انا بحب صوره الغروب جداا على البحر زى اللى انت جايبها
بحس براحه بس بخاف من المنظر ده اوقات بحس بالوداع فيه مش عارفه ليه
انا بشكرك جداااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## black flower

الصور جميله جداا
سبحان الله على الجمال 
وماشاء الله على تصويرك وربنا يحفظك
وانا بيسعدنى دايما المرور على موضيعك
وبحب تصويرك
لانك فعلا موهوب

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سبحان الله الذى خلق الليل والنهار
> صور جميله
> انا بحب صوره الغروب جداا على البحر زى اللى انت جايبها
> بحس براحه بس بخاف من المنظر ده اوقات بحس بالوداع فيه مش عارفه ليه
> انا بشكرك جداااااااااااا
> جزاك الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أكيد الغروب إحساس بوداع يوم, ومجئ يوم جديد منعش
أنا عكسك دايما لما أشوف الغروب
باحس أنه بيعطي الأمل

الشكر ليكي على التواجد والرد الجميل
تحياتى أختى العزيزة
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

يعني هو أنا ازاي ماشوفتش الصور الروعة دي كل الوقت ده؟
انا عارفة أني عمالة اشارك في كل مواضيع صورك يا حمادو
و تلاقيك زهقت مني.. 
بس بأحب اتابعهم لأني عمري في حياتي ماشوفت حاجة زيها..
و مش عارفة المرة دي اقولك انهي واحدة عجبتني أكتر حاجة
عشان كلهم غاية في الروعة و الإبداع و الجمال..
و مع خالص تحياتي..

----------


## حمادو

> الصور جميله جداا
> سبحان الله على الجمال 
> وماشاء الله على تصويرك وربنا يحفظك
> وانا بيسعدنى دايما المرور على موضيعك
> وبحب تصويرك
> لانك فعلا موهوب


*الأخت العزيزة Black flower

سعيد جدا بتواجدك فى الموضوع
وأشكرك على كلامك الجميل, والحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك
وإن شاء الله الصور الجاية تكون أحسن وتعجبك

خالص تحياتى أختى الكريمة

*

----------


## حمادو

> يعني هو أنا ازاي ماشوفتش الصور الروعة دي كل الوقت ده؟
> انا عارفة أني عمالة اشارك في كل مواضيع صورك يا حمادو
> و تلاقيك زهقت مني.. 
> بس بأحب اتابعهم لأني عمري في حياتي ماشوفت حاجة زيها..
> و مش عارفة المرة دي اقولك انهي واحدة عجبتني أكتر حاجة
> عشان كلهم غاية في الروعة و الإبداع و الجمال..
> و مع خالص تحياتي..


*ريم العزيزة
ياريم أنتى مش محتاجة تشوفى صور
ماشاء الله الطبيعة فى ايرلندا غنية عن التعريف
يشهد لها العالم كله.

وأكيد طبعا عمرى ما هازهق من كلام أختى
الحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك يا ريم
وفى إنتظار صورك وموضوعك عن مصر فى أجازة الصيف
منتظر الموضوع بفارغ الصبر

*

----------


## زهره

سبحان الله 
بجد مناظر تحفه جداااااااااااااااا
انا بقترح عليك انك تعمل معرض خاص بالصور الي بتصورها 
لانك بسم الله مشاء الله عليك مصور فنان ومتمكن اوي
 علمي ازي امسك الكامره لو سمحت 
هههههههههههه

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك اخى الفاضل حمادو 
صور غروب الشمس فى رأى من اجمل المناظر سواء طبعاً على الحقيقه او كصوره 
مش عارفه ليه اول ماشوفت الصور افتكرت اغنيه لام كلثوم اسمها شمس الاصيل معلش يمكن انت مسمعتش عنها اصلا هههههه فرق السن بقى 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ
شمس الأصيل دهبّت 
خوص النخيل يا نيل 
تحفة ومتصورة 
في صفحتك يا جميل 
والناي على الشط غنى 
والقدود بتميل 
على هبوب الهوا 
لما يمر عليل 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كفايه كدا انا بس قلت اعرفك كلماتها ايه 
ياترى فى المانيا عندهم ام كلثوم بالالمانى 
بجد اختياراتك ماشاء الله 
بارك الله فيك 
الى لقاء

----------


## حمادو

> سبحان الله 
> بجد مناظر تحفه جداااااااااااااااا
> انا بقترح عليك انك تعمل معرض خاص بالصور الي بتصورها 
> لانك بسم الله مشاء الله عليك مصور فنان ومتمكن اوي
>  علمي ازي امسك الكامره لو سمحت 
> هههههههههههه


*زهره الجميلة اللى بتظهر وتختفى من غير ماتقول لنا

أشكرك يا أفندم على ردك الجميل
وأنا فعلا باتعلم حاليا تصوير علشان أقدر أتحكم فى امكانيات الكاميرا
وقتها هاعمل معرض وهاعمل هيصه إن شاء الله

وعلى فكرة انا مش بامسك الكاميرا ههههههه
أنا باحطها على الحامل الثلاثى 
إن شاء الله أول ما أخلص الدورة التعليمية للتصوير هاحاول إنى أنزّل موضوع أكتب فيه اللى فهمته من تقنيات التصوير علشان أى حد عنده كاميرا يستفيد ويمتعنا بالصور الجميلة
*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> مرحباً بك اخى الفاضل حمادو 
> صور غروب الشمس فى رأى من اجمل المناظر سواء طبعاً على الحقيقه او كصوره 
> مش عارفه ليه اول ماشوفت الصور افتكرت اغنيه لام كلثوم اسمها شمس الاصيل معلش يمكن انت مسمعتش عنها اصلا هههههه فرق السن بقى 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ
> شمس الأصيل دهبّت 
> خوص النخيل يا نيل 
> تحفة ومتصورة 
> في صفحتك يا جميل 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أم البنات العزيزة
على فكرة يعني أنا صغير أه بس مش باسمع أغانى خالص
ههههههههه
ولو يعني لازم أسمع أغنية باسمع لام كلثوم ومحمد منير وفيروز بس
إنما باقى الأغنيات باسمعها علشان الناس ماتقولش عليا جاهل
والله انا ماكنتش اعرف مين هى روبى الا من حوالى شهر تقريبا


شمس الأصيل وفات الميعاد وودارت الأيام وحيّرت قلبى معاك وأنت عمرى من أهم اسطوانات الأغانى عندى فى العربية ... خصوصا انت عمرى.

وعلى فكرة أم كلثوم مش معروفة فى المانيا
بس تقريبا بتسمعى صوتها فى كل شوارع باريس ومارسيليا فى فرنسا


أشكرك أم البنات على مشاركتنا ذكرياتك مع الأغنية
تحياتى



*

----------


## tota_9

حمادو :xmas 29:  ....
شكرا على تصويرك الجميل كالعادة ...انت فنان بجد...بحس بكل صورة صورتها وبعيش فيها ..
خاصة صور الغروب ...لأنه اكتر مشهد بعشقه في الدنيا....
عارف يا حمادو ..اول ما أصلي العصر ..لازم تلاقيني أخدت كبايه الشاي وسبت اي حاجة في ايدي  ووقفت اشوف الغروب...
بحس بهدوء وراحة نفسية غريبة...حتى لو كنت متدايقة ...
المشهد ده بينسيني كل حاجة ...وخاصة العصافير اللى بتطير وقتها ... ساعات بيجوا ياكلوا البسكوت مني :xmas 32: وبيخلصوه ...بس بحبهم برضه  :xmas 10: ..

تسلم ايدك يا حمادو ..
ويا رب ما تكون زهقت مني ... :xmas 9:

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو ....
> شكرا على تصويرك الجميل كالعادة ...انت فنان بجد...بحس بكل صورة صورتها وبعيش فيها ..
> خاصة صور الغروب ...لأنه اكتر مشهد بعشقه في الدنيا....
> عارف يا حمادو ..اول ما أصلي العصر ..لازم تلاقيني أخدت كبايه الشاي وسبت اي حاجة في ايدي  ووقفت اشوف الغروب...
> بحس بهدوء وراحة نفسية غريبة...حتى لو كنت متدايقة ...
> المشهد ده بينسيني كل حاجة ...وخاصة العصافير اللى بتطير وقتها ... ساعات بيجوا ياكلوا البسكوت منيوبيخلصوه ...بس بحبهم برضه ..
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حمادو ..
> ويا رب ما تكون زهقت مني ...



*توتا العزيزة

أنا كمان بحب شكل الغروب, بس مش لدرجة إنى كل يوم أروح أنتظره, لأنى لو عملت كده يبقى إن شاء الله هاترفد من الشغل

يعني ممكن أراقبه لو أنا فى أجازة, أو لو عايز أصوره
غير كده بأه باشوفه قدرا 



مشاركتك أسعدتنى يا توتا
بجد يعني مش عارف أقولك ايه
كل بوسكى وانتى طيبة

*

----------

